# BOINC/Ubuntu LiveCD and Wireless...



## hat (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a laptop with a wireless card that I wouldn't mind enlisting into my WCG workforce, but it doesn't have drivers for the wireless (It's a broadcom something or other).

Firstly, where would I find drivers for this wireless card?

Secondly, if I did find drivers for this wireless card, how could I 'slipstream' it into the BOINC/Ubuntu LiveCD?

It's a Compaq Presario C500... service tag is C851WM


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 18, 2010)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-57604-1&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3623007&os=2093&lang=en

broadcom 4309 ?  service tag is c581wm not c851wm Maybe I'm wrong ?


----------



## hat (Jan 18, 2010)

You're right... I need to learn how to read. 

Those are windows drivers though...


----------



## hat (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't tell me I'm gonna have to give up on this idea and actually install Windows on it


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php

Edit for an alternative method if those aren't the right drivers: the Ndiswrapper method.

I actually used Ndiswrapper successfully (but it was iffy--only worked on SuSE and not Ubuntu or Fedora IIRC) before Linux drivers were available for my wireless card.


----------



## hat (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll see if it works, thanks

Now how would I slipsteam it to the livecd?


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 19, 2010)

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1110220.html

http://www.techsupportteam.org/foru.../3993-customizing-k-ubuntu-linux-live-cd.html


----------



## hat (Jan 19, 2010)

God I am having so much trouble with this...

it said that the wireless driver was an unknown file or some such nonsense. I ended up just plugging it in to the wire and I got on the internet just fine. I went to administration > hardware drivers and it downloaded a driver for my wireless, but I still couldn't connect to my network.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 19, 2010)

This is why Linux still isn't a viable desktop-platform-for-all.


----------

